# Can I extend my Audessy mic cable?



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

One that came with the receiver is too short, can I use a stereo extension cable?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think it would be a problem if you buy a reasonable extender (shielded etc)
How much longer do you need it to be?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Cool, I figured it might be an issue. I need a good 10' extension.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

10' isn't bad. It's the long runs of cable that will allow self inductance and shunt capacitance to grow to a harmful amount for low level signals. A mic cable will be pretty sensitive to this, since that's a tiny signal in the mV range. Also goes with the quality of cable, the better the cable the longer you can run it without degradation.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

TypeA said:


> One that came with the receiver is too short, can I use a stereo extension cable?


You should send this question to your AVR support. Over 15 ft is dicey with high impedance microphones. The high frequencies get attenuated by cable capacitance.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember seeing an article where Audyssey tested and approved a 25' mono cable, specifically for use with Denon receivers. I think as long as you are under 25' you should be fine.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Onkyo was completely worthless, customer support stated they have no info and cannot recommend any solution to extending the mic cable. So, can someone point me to a recommended cable? A 10' should be fine.

I found this one, seems pricey for a 6' extension but then I need a good cable too...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

TypeA said:


> Onkyo was completely worthless, customer support stated they have no info and cannot recommend any solution to extending the mic cable. So, can someone point me to a recommended cable? A 10' should be fine.
> 
> I found this one, seems pricey for a 6' extension but then I need a good cable too...


lol, $10 is cheap. I think you should just get a cable and try it. It probably won't add much more error to the system than what's already there.

If it makes you feel any better I use a cheap 20' car audio RCA on my SPL meter when I take REW sweeps. Not as big of a deal for that, since sub measurements are LF. Using the long cable for higher frequencies is more likely to encounter problems, but I doubt it'd be a big deal even for your purposes.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

TypeA said:


> Onkyo was completely worthless, customer support stated they have no info and cannot recommend any solution to extending the mic cable. So, can someone point me to a recommended cable? A 10' should be fine.
> 
> I found this one, seems pricey for a 6' extension but then I need a good cable too...


That's not pricey. I was going to recommend a piece of 75 Ohm coaxial cable with adapters on the end to fit your mic and AVR. The low-loss coax has low capacitance.

Now I've thought of a test. If your AVR shows you the corrections it implements after you run the setup program, you can run the Audessey setup using the mic at a close position, then without touching the mic, add the 10 foot extension and re-run the Audessey setup. Your own AVR will tell you if the extension cable is changing the results, and by how much. If your AVR allows any manual tweaking after the automatic setup (many don't), then you could subtract the error later.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember in a training that the trainer had a 50' cable that he made himself and said it was ok as long as it was of decent quality.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

gsmollin said:


> Now I've thought of a test. If your AVR shows you the corrections it implements after you run the setup program, you can run the Audessey setup using the mic at a close position, then without touching the mic, add the 10 foot extension and re-run the Audessey setup. Your own AVR will tell you if the extension cable is changing the results, and by how much. If your AVR allows any manual tweaking after the automatic setup (many don't), then you could subtract the error later.


That's a great idea. I assumed the AVR wouldn't let you see what EQ it decides



gsmollin said:


> The low-loss coax has low capacitance.


This is also true versus the 'standard' RCA cable, due to the larger self-radius (spacing between either conductor).


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Page 98 of the manual for your Onkyo TX-NR3007 AVR indicates you can see and adjust the equalizer manually, after you go through the automatic setup on page 61. You would only have to tweak the 16000 Hz band, if you have to do anything. When you are doing the Audyssey setup, for the purpose of this test, be sure you never move the microphone, because you won't be able to repeat the placements accurately.

After you have tested the extension cable you should re-do the Auydessy setup using the 8 positions corresponding to your seating. You will get a different result, but the correction you need, if any, will be the same number as before.

If you have questions about the Auydessy DSP in your AVR, you may want to direct it to the Auydessy thread.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Ordered this 12' cable, $20 after shipping. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

TypeA said:


> Ordered this 12' cable, $20 after shipping. Thanks all for the help.


Let us know how it works. I'm still doubting that an extension of that length will add any measurable loss or roll-off, but if it does, it'd be nice to know what you measure.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

fusseli said:


> Let us know how it works. I'm still doubting that an extension of that length will add any measurable loss or roll-off, but if it does, it'd be nice to know what you measure.


According to this extending up to 25' should be fine. Since all my speaker wire runs through the wall moving the avr, even temporarily for measurements, would be a huge undertaking and a royal pain. Ill take my chances extending the cable 12' first.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

TypeA said:


> According to this extending up to 25' should be fine. Since all my speaker wire runs through the wall moving the avr, even temporarily for measurements, would be a huge undertaking and a royal pain. Ill take my chances extending the cable 12' first.


Well that's a good vote of confidence. The only caveat is that the good doctor is referring to the Audyssey boxes that he sells. The Onkyo AVR has an OEM, Audyssey-licensed DSP system as part of all the DSP that is included in the AVR. You recall this includes Dolby, DTS, and so on. Onkyo designed and built the AVR hardware, including the microphone interface. I'm sure Auydyssey specified the mic performance, and the electrical interface requirements, probably similar to their own boxes, but Onkyo now owns that. I'd wager if you asked Chris about your Onkyo he'd recommend you redirect your question to them. Which the OP already did, and, boo on Onkyo, they were no help! That experience was a vote of no-confidence for Onkyo, BTW, and I was seriously considering them for my next AVR. If customer service is stupid, I may keep looking.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

gsmollin said:


> boo on Onkyo, they were no help! That experience was a vote of no-confidence for Onkyo, BTW, and I was seriously considering them for my next AVR. If customer service is stupid, I may keep looking.


I think having your avr installed in zone 2 is unique, I would imagine its an acceptable length for most other folks who dont have that extra 10' to go. So Im not sure onkyo cs is to blame, I usually dont expect much from any cs anyway...

On a side note my original choice, the marantz 7002, did include a mic lead plenty long enough. I returned it in favor of the onkyo tho


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

TypeA said:


> So Im not sure onkyo cs is to blame, I usually dont expect much from any cs anyway...


I see you are experienced with customer service. For sure, once you get past plugging it in and connecting the speakers w/o a short between the terminals, level 1 tech support is clueless. What I find disappointing about your experience with Onkyo is that they didn't kick your question upstairs. There should be level 2, then level 3, etc., until somebody can answer it, or they can answer authoritatively that you are exploring new physics. (That's not the case. A fresh-out junior design engineer can answer that question with 5 minutes and the mic specs.)

The opposite end of the spectrum could be found at Audessy where the CTO and founder is trolling the message boards. I sent him e-mail asking for the .zip file containing all his old papers, and he responded with a download link in 24 hours.


----------

